# Disposing of used darkroom chemicals



## benjyman345 (Aug 22, 2007)

hi,

I was wondering what my options are for disposing of used darkroom chemicals?

I know a lot of people just chuck them down the sink but what are some more environmentally friendly solutions?

thanks


----------



## TJersey41 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, 

I have many of the sames concerns, but everything I've read says that it's OK to wash used developer and stop bath down the sink.  The quantities used in a home darkroom are so small and diluted, it doesn't do any harm.  The real problem is the used fixer, which contains silver (a heavy metal) and is therefore a hazardous waste.  I store my used stuff in a 1 gallon opaque plastic containers and bring it to my local county hazardous waste site, which accepts used photographic chemicals.  I don't know where you live but check to see if your municpality or county has a hazardous waste fa****y.  If not, a local university that has a working darkroom may take the stuff off of your hands for disposal.

Tom N


----------



## TJersey41 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have no idea what happended in my post above.  The word "facility" got blocked out with asteriks.  The site must have picked it up as some prohibited word.

Tom


----------



## cblkdog (Sep 30, 2007)

Dump it down the drain and don't worry. I've worked in labs in New Jersey and New York City and the only thing we did was reclaim the silver. The EPA used to check us every now and then and we never had a problem.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 2, 2007)

If your really bothered about harming the environment approach a local photolab, explain your predicament and they may take it off your hands if there's not too much of it. H


----------

